

5 Reasons To Sell Your Startup - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/08/5-reasons-to-sell-your-startup.html

======
CedricConstant
@CedricConstant wrote: \- you will likely lose against the competition (esp
the predator) if you keep doing it on your own \- you feel you have reached
the maximum value that you can get out of it \- the acquisition is likely to
boost the business significantly and quicker (synergies and/or additional $$$)
and you care about that more than about doing it on your own and maximizing
value \- you need cash \- you are out of puff

